# Orienting corner/edges



## Nam Dank the Tank (Aug 26, 2017)

How do you orient corners and edges in commutator methods? I use UFR and UF with orozco and if i try do things like visual memo or memo both targets it does not work becuase in parity the buffer/helper are swapped which affects orientation.


----------

